# Biking- Spring Pond



## awf170 (Jun 4, 2005)

Well I finally got out for my first realy bike ride this or year(actually first real one in 2 years because i didnt go at all last year)  My parents went away and I had nothing to do until the afternoon, so i went up spring pond for a ride.  The trail was in really good condition(no trees down, only one river crossing), the only problem was that it was extremely hot.  Once i got to the end i noticed my water feel out at the start of the trail :angry: , but i was still determined to climb the last hill, but fallied missirably, and had to walk half way up and feel once.  Once i turned around i found my water on the first 100 yards of the trail :roll: , that water helped...  I didnt want to carry a camera so i have no pics except this one i took after of my knee after my awsome fall.
ill probably go out later this week and try to get that hill with water and without it being extremely hot.


----------



## awf170 (Jun 4, 2005)

oh ya im also hoping to start getting up lynn woods for some biking


----------

